# I have a question??



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there
I was just wondering if someone could clear something up for me what is the diff between AI(artifical insemation)and DI(donor insemation)just wondering if anyone knows at all,thanks very much xx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

No difference at all Harmony.  AI is the old term, sometimes referred to as AID (artificial insemination by donor) but this began to change when AIDS came on to the world stage.  DI is just the modern term...and to my mind sounds as if it has less to do with farmyard practices than the former.
Olivia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My understanding is AI is artificial insemination and not usually a term used but referred to in books etc usually when people are inseminating with sperm from friends/donors at home, the same with DI- donor insems.

If you are at a clinic they will do IUI's -so wash the sperm and place it higher up through the cervix- you cannot do this at home.
Good Luck
L x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for that i just couldnt make sense of it just my gyn dr said i would have to have A I D and it confussed me but now i understand also jj1 i have had iui before dont think my gyn dr wants me to try this again thanks again for ur help x


----------

